# Aussie reverse flow offset smoker build



## buster3931 (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok guys. Today I made a start on my smoker. I'm posting pics here partly to keep me motivated and chipping away at it but mostly to receive constructive criticisms as to my design and build. If any one sees me going about something that could be better let me know. I suppose it's also here for a laugh for you guys who have built heaps and watch this thread for a giggle. 

Day one : 












image.jpeg



__ buster3931
__ Feb 21, 2016






So today I had some time to cut the door and install the hinge. Bit worried about the gas so filled up with water and blew out with compressed air while I made the initial cuts. 

I know the ratio for the fire box to smoke chamber is about a third of the size. My fire box is a bit under size but I think this will only mean I have to feed it a bit more often. I hope this is correct. Also I think my flue will be 100mm stainless . I came into possession of some 100mm pipe and a barrel Union in case I want to remove or turn it out of the wind. The plan at the moment is to finish the flue with a slight bend like a semi exhaust stack. 

Ok this is where I sit back with my wild turkey and Coke and wish I'd put on my flame suit. 

Marty in Aus


----------



## mp4s (Feb 21, 2016)

First thing I thought when I saw your tank is that it appears to be galvanized.  That would be bad if it is because general concensus is that it contaminate your food when it heats up.  

You're correct about the firebox size being about 1/3rd the size of the cook chamber.  Most people I've talked to think that it should be a fuzz larger than 1/3rd.  The smaller the firebox the less consistent your cook temperatures will be...I'll it's too big you'll have a tougher time keeping the wood on fire during long cooks.  It's all a balancing act to find the sweet spot.  

There are some calculators out there that people use.  Most refer to Feldons but I like the smokerbuilder one better.  

Throat and stack size are both important to a well balanced smoker too.  Good luck!


----------



## buster3931 (Feb 22, 2016)

The tank is gal but only on the out side. Is this still an issue ?


----------



## mp4s (Feb 23, 2016)

Hard to say - I don't know at what temperature it starts to burn off.  You may end up breathing it. Just curious, how do you know it isn't galvanized the inside?


----------



## buster3931 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've already cut my door in.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 24, 2016)

This tutorial will help you build a great smoker....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...others-ready-to-use-rev5-6-19-15#post_1264161


----------



## buster3931 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just looking inside my future smoker. Def not galvanised inside












image.jpeg



__ buster3931
__ Mar 1, 2016


----------



## ahumadora (Mar 6, 2016)

Buster, 

The Galvanizing may burn off on the hottest parts of your smoker and cause an ugly mess. 

You could light a serious fire in the cook chamber and burn it off then sandblast it.


----------



## buster3931 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thinking I might pre burn the smoker and get the outside bead blasted to remove the galvanising coating. 
This is progressing slowly as I have to get the swim spa sorted before I can sort out the outside kitchen to put the smoker


----------



## hakamo0o (Mar 8, 2016)

You could also use a knot wire brush on an angle grinder to remove the galvanised layer or a poly carbide grinder wheel.

This could take some effort and time but will do the job without burning and toxic fumes.

Just make sure you use the correct PPE like dust mask and hand, foot and eye protection.

Cheers,


----------

